# مساعدة في Awesim !!



## أبو غرام (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
طابت اوقاتكم بكل خير يامهندسيننا الاعزاء
يا مهندسين انا حملت برنامج لاوسم وعيا يفتح معي ويعطيني الرساله التاليه 
وفرمت الجهاز وحولت اكس بي 
ولا فايده فيه 
ساعدوووووووووووووووووووووووني الله يخليكم


----------



## سميرعبدالطيف (1 يونيو 2009)

*حل مشكلة برنامج الاوسيم*

:16:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
بص ياسيدى اولا فيه كذا حل للموضوع بتاعك دا 

لو النظام بتاعك ويندوز فيستا اعمل الاتى :

بعد ماتحمل البرنامج تضغط كلك يمين وتفتحة run as adminstraror
لو مشتغلش واداك نفس الرسالة الرخمه دى تعمل ايه تروح عامل كليك يمين على my computer وبعد كدة properties ثم advanced ثم environment variable ثم newهيظهرلك الاتى
variable name
variable value
فى الاولى اكتب awesim
فى الثانيه المكان اللى انت مسطب فيه البرنامج مثلا c\awesim\bin
نفس الكلام فى اللى تحتها اللى هى system variables
وتعمل applay
سواء كان فيستا او اكس بى وعملت دا كلة ومشتغلش تعمل ايه وانت عامل شورت كت للبرنامج على الديسكتوب تدوس كليك يمين وخصائص وتختار شورت كت ثم بدل ما نورمل ويندوز تحتار ماكسمم وابلى وان شاء الله هيشتغل لانى قابلتنى نفس المشكلة
بس بالله عليك تدعيلى علشان معاى امتحانات دراسات عليا فى السميوليشن والاوسيم
ولو عايز اى سوال بمجرد ردك على الرسالى فى لمنتدى هتوصلنى رسالة على الايميل ابقى ارد عليك تانى ............
:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::32:
:33::33::33::33::33::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## marzaq6 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
طابت اوقاتكم بكل خير يامهندسيننا الاعزاء
يا مهندسين اريد تحمل برنامج لاوسم awesim
s il vous plait j ai besoin du logiciel awesim
Mohamed


----------



## سميرعبدالطيف (28 سبتمبر 2009)

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/ialharkan/default.aspx
دا لنك للاوسم تنزلو


----------



## marzaq6 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

demande d'aide
merci pour ce lien, mais il travail pas (http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/ialharkan/default.aspx
Est ce que tu peux le verifier s il te plait 
merci d'avance 
Mohamed


----------

